# Build your own High Speed Photography Trigger



## Desecrated (Nov 7, 2007)

Great High Speed Photography Trigger by Tom Barnett | DIYPhotography.net

Sound triggers

DIY - High Speed Photography at Home | DIYPhotography.net


----------

